# Craftbrewer Service



## Morrie0069 (29/9/06)

Hi Ross,

Are you sure you're not based in Tassie???  I ordered a number of items at 4PM yesterday, and this morning at 8:45 they were on my doorstep! Ross, that is just fantastic speed, and thanks for the heads up about having only 1 gas QD in stock. I may now be forced to set up the regulator and go and find a sodastream gas bottle to try dispensing a keg on Grand Final day (weekend - go the Broncos!) :beer: And now I have a thermometer, I think it will only be a week or 2 before I try a partial - then who knows, BIAB may not be far away!

Thanks again mate and keep up the great work :beerbang: 

Cheers,

Morrie


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (29/9/06)

Morrie0069 said:


> then who knows, BIAB may not be far away!
> 
> :beerbang:
> 
> ...




Morrie get into it its ezyer than it looks and lots of fun .. Dont let anyone tell you differant..
Just have to wait for the first taste.......

:beer:


----------



## *hop*cone* (29/9/06)

Its good to see the great service has no aditional costs. Well done Ross. :beer:


----------



## Batz (29/9/06)

It's the................

"Ross Method" :beerbang: 



Batz


----------



## Phrak (28/10/06)

I'd just like to back up Morrie's comments about Ross' CraftBrewer service - I have just received an order worth over $300 ( I bought 4 kegs from Ross with that as well), and everything arrived less than 24hrs of being sent. From Brisbane to Sydney more-or-less overnight! :beerbang:

Ross, thanks for your excellent service, great prices and commitment to the cause. You're a credit to HomeBrewers everywhere! :super: 

:beer: 
Tim.


----------



## jimmy01 (28/10/06)

Not only is Ross's service fast but it is very personalised and knowledgable

I recently ordered some grain for a Belgium recipe. Mistakenly ordered the wrong grain. Ross picked up my mistake and phoned and emailed me to check.

Thanks Ross


----------



## grod5 (28/10/06)

hey jimmy,

I have not purchased anything from Ross yet but he has assisted me in brewing through comments on this and another fotrun and PMs. I will be using his service due to these comments + his knowledge and willingness to share info. 

Does he sell kegs now too?

daniel


----------



## Phrak (28/10/06)

grod5 said:


> Does he sell kegs now too?


Yup, sure does. They're not listed online yet cos he'd been waiting for suitable shipping boxes to arrive. The boxes apparently arrived late Thursday and my kegs arrived on Friday! :super:


----------



## homebrewworld.com (28/10/06)

Morrie0069,
I back your claim too.
I put an order in with Ross lat one arvo and couldnt be bothered transfering funds at the time.
Next morning its at my door ! I promptly paid Ross but nowhere near as prompt as my delivery.
I love the fact i can plan a brew,order it, and when my boil is underway the posty lands with my stuff at my door.
Keep it up Ross !


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/10/06)

another voice to say how great craftbrewer is!

mmm... hops...


----------



## Lindsay Dive (29/10/06)

I am one to say that you sure get good service.
Ross misread my order and then posted the rest of the order free of charge.
Great stuff.

Regards,
Lindsay.


----------



## yardy (10/11/06)

just to back up what has been said here, excellent service and advice.

cheers 

Yard


----------



## Steve (10/11/06)

ditto - ive had hops arrive even before Ive managed to get to the bank to transfer the funds :beerbang: 
Cheers Ross
Steve


----------



## therook (10/11/06)

All of the above,
must be the only business in Aussie that send before receiving payment.
Great work Ross.

I need another craftbrewers hat and polo shirt when you get them in  

Rook


----------



## devo (10/11/06)

I made my first purchase from craftbrewer last week and was very happy with the service.


----------



## bindi (10/11/06)

A *BIG* well done Ross :super: put the order in after lunch yesterday and the grains, hops etc were here before 10am the next day before the invoice which is amazing.
BZ

Opened one box and there is a Batz sticker in it!! :unsure: I can't get away from them.


----------



## bconnery (10/11/06)

When I first came across this site there was a long running thread with a few people complaining that this appeared to be a craftbrewer sales site etc. etc.

This thread made me think of that one.  

The thing is, there's only one reason why we have two pages of posts from people from all over praising craftbrewer service. It is excellent. 

I could add my stories but suffice to say I don't think many who've shopped with Ross and co find it anything except a good experience.


----------



## TasChris (10/11/06)

I also have to thank Ross for his first rate service. He followed up my order to day with a phone call just to check a few things. 
Its not always easy sourcing ingreadients when you live 5 hours from civilization but Craftbrewer makes it oh so simple.

Chris


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (10/11/06)

Another big thumbs up to Ross from me...ordered from him a few times now and always get my stuff before I need it, often before I expect it :super: 

PZ.


----------



## Steve (18/11/06)

Cheers for the hopsock and polyclar Ross! Ordered Thursday arvo....arrived Friday morning. Excellent service again. Glad I didnt buy the jumbo hopsock....the large is bloody huge as is  Will be giving it a run today. :beer: 
Thanks again
Steve


----------



## tangent (18/11/06)

haven't seen this thread before but gotta say Craftbrewer have saved my brewdays a few times. Decide to brew an English Ale and find i'm out of EKG. I still got the hops (and a heap of other stuff) before the weekend and i didn't have to compromise with another hop. I wish I got that kind of service from everyone. :beer: 
I also love the way that the range is expanding


----------



## Screwtop (18/11/06)




----------



## Adamt (23/11/06)

Ordered on the weekend, Ross told me goods were dispatched on Monday, arrived here in SA today. Came home from my mates house after an intoxicatingly good day of cricket to find my ~$500 worth of goods have arrived without recieving a total for me to pay. Beautiful!

If he wasn't so helpful and polite I probably wouldn't pay him  . Better get that total out soon before I change my mind :beer: .


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/11/06)

Placed an order and there were some problems with status/delivery times. Australia post has a lot to answer for as it took them five days from Ross posting to it arriving 

Anyways all confusion was sorted out with Ross who followed up with emails asking about the delivery when it came etc and how long it took. The follow through was great and made me all appreciated as a customer. Cheers!


----------



## Nickb167 (24/11/06)

i'll second all the good coments above.. ordered late wedensday night, shipped thursday around midday and on my doorstep in prefect order before i crawled out of bed friday


----------



## smashed jaffa (24/11/06)

I'll third them, sometime ago I received my order of a large hopsock and hops with some extras....polyclar and some hop bags. :blink: 

After confirming with Ross that the polyclar and hopbags were meant for somebody else, I offered to post them back to him but he just said to "keep them you might be able to use them".

What a bloke, he has my business. :beer: 

Can't wait to see the Ross/Craftbrewer method book in the business section of Dymocks.  

Cheers,


SJ


----------



## Bizarre (24/11/06)

bconnery said:


> When I first came across this site there was a long running thread with a few people complaining that this appeared to be a craftbrewer sales site etc. etc.
> 
> This thread made me think of that one.



Quite frankly who cares what they think! 

Ross gives good service - my last order for some hops, ph papers and hop sock etc turned up I think 2 days after ordering it, so I was happy - and if you mention AHB he makes a donation to the site to support it too - so I really don't see what the problem is myself. I see it as a way of supporting AHB and also getting some of the more "unusual" hop varieties that the local stores near me dont seem to keep.

Thats my 10c worth - LOL

Cheers

:chug:


----------



## fixa (24/11/06)

I'll add my 2c worth here..
I've ordered off ross 3 times now. Each time the order arrived the next day or the day after. The vac packed grains are fantastic for us poor brewers that don't have a mill yet. Last time there was a shortfall in the order, but a quick email and the rest arrived at the door the next day. 
Fantastic service from someone who obviously takes the time to care about his fellow brewers. If only my LHBS were this friendly then i wouldn't need ross.... :blink: lucky for him they're not!!  
Cheers mate!


----------



## jackt (24/11/06)

ordered Monday, arrived Tuesday. Not bad for up here in Cairns.
(read that as v.good)


----------



## beer slayer (24/11/06)

Well Done Ross
Its all been said before. Its great to see some real service in this day and age As they say in the classics Ill BE BACK!!!!!


----------



## Nickb167 (25/11/06)

not sure where else to add this but micromatic has a regulator add-on for there premium model which allows you to run two pressures. just screwes inbetween the old premium reg and gas bottle. The micromatic page says they will be available mid december... Will you be stocking an Australian version of this piece Ross?

nick

Micromatic Link


----------



## Screwtop (25/11/06)

The acolades are there on record, so no need for me to say any more, but I'd like to point out that some of Ross' competition have tried to copy his operation, even his website, would you believe it? That say's a lot. But they just don't get it really, you have to go that step further boys, and provide service!

On Ya Ross.


----------



## Ross (25/11/06)

Nickb167 said:


> not sure where else to add this but micromatic has a regulator add-on for there premium model which allows you to run two pressures. just screwes inbetween the old premium reg and gas bottle. The micromatic page says they will be available mid december... Will you be stocking an Australian version of this piece Ross?
> 
> nick
> 
> Micromatic Link



Certainly hope to Nick, for those wishing to expand - but if you are starting from scratch the Harris 802 dual pressure reg is a fabulous unit.

++++

Thanks for the messages of support guys - it means a hell of a lot to us here when we see people taking the time to say thanks. Showed this thread to my son Josh & he was grinning from ear to ear... He leaves school end of next week & is joining the Company full time - he's really excited & it will be a huge help to me with the new products & projects we have lined up.... thanks again all....

Cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (1/12/06)

One marga mill - ordered late yesterday arvo is now sitting on my kitchen bench!
Thanks very much Ross
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Anyone want a barramundi fish lure?


----------



## Maxt (1/12/06)

Ditto, one Marga ready for action 24hrs later. The posties must have been suspicious down our way Steve!


----------



## Steve (1/12/06)

Maxt said:


> Ditto, one Marga ready for action 24hrs later. The posties must have been suspicious down our way Steve!




onya max :beer:

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hubby (1/12/06)

On a scale of 1 to 10, for me Ross's service and products rate 11.

I have only one complaint: Ross every time I look at your site I see something else I want but I don't have the cash available or the cost of freight blows it out of the water. (That's my problem NOT yours  ). I can see a small detour coming on my next trip to Qld ... might have to unload some luggage on your front lawn Ross so I can fit it all in :unsure:


----------



## jamesc (1/12/06)

Big thanks to ross got all my stuff nice and early this morning. Couldnt ask for better service.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/12/06)

Impeccable service as usual. Two shiney new Cellis arrived today. They are truly the bling of the beer tap world. :wub: :wub: 

Man they're more beautiful in the flesh than the photo. Seems a shame to pour beer from them. I'm just going to constantly polish mine.  

Thanks Ross.  

Warren -


----------



## fixa (1/12/06)

Just to put some perspective in here.. i ordered an item (which ross does not stock) from another online retailer last tuesday. Maybe ross has spoilt me, but i was dissapointed when my package didn't arrive by friday. Or monday, tuesday, wednesday, or even thursday.... getting pissed off, i rang them, only to find that it was ready to be picked up by australia post, being shipped THAT day...hmm... a week and 2 days and my item was not even posted yet... i'm truly pissed off. Needless to say this store won't be getting any future business from me.


----------



## PistolPatch (1/12/06)

bindi said:


> Opened one box and there is a Batz sticker in it!!



Hah! Your delivery even arrived with a sense of humour!



> Showed this thread to my son Josh & he was grinning from ear to ear... He leaves school end of next week & is joining the Company full time - he's really excited & it will be a huge help to me with the new products & projects we have lined up



Josh - Looking forward to having you do something on the internet that gives you a grin from ear to ear but is also actually responsible and doesn't worry your parents  (Mate, always delete your internet 'History'  ) Congratulations to you - you are now helping to run one of the world's best beer porn sites!*

*Newbee AG'ers/Keggers* - Take a few minutes to research Craftbrewer's prices and products. This will help you appreciate more what a great business this is. For example, I don't know of anyone else who can vacuum-pack your crushed grain in Australia. This means you can order 3 or 4 brews at a time and mash them up at your leisure. You may occasionally get a punctured bag. Think I've seen one out of maybe 12-15 packs, but even then, you still have quite some time up your sleeve and you aren't paying extra for this packaging anyway. On the kegging side, the John Guest fittings are brilliant and I think are the same price or cheaper than the old-style fittings. (Someone correct me on this if I'm wrong.)

And don't hesitate to give Ross a call. When you are starting out, simple yet correct voice to voice advice is invaluable. And, now that Josh is on board, he'll probably have nothing to do anyway 

Just thinking now that I actually currently pick up a few of my orders and perhaps should continue to do so when I move to Perth. I'm pretty sure that the beer/entertainment/knowledge value will probably cover the air fares - lol. If Batz, Bindi, Screwtop or TidalPete are there, it certainly will!!!

*Josh, if you want me to edit that paragraph, let me know


----------



## razz (1/12/06)

Only 16 lines in that post Pat, there getting shorter !


----------



## ScottKemp (4/12/06)

Hi All

Just adding my 2 cents worth. 

I recently just bought everything to set up and run 2 kegs including a celli tap for my fridge and being a kegging virgin, Ross's advice was great as are his prices and delivery times are 2nd to none.


----------



## Batz (4/12/06)

On Ya Josh :beerbang: 

I am sure you will do well with Craftbrewer, you have been doing this already of course,it'll be better than school I can tell you!

"School days are the best days of your life"............bullshit!

Nice to see you get a little help too Ross,more time to sit at the bar with Pete,Screwy and Me  
Anyway all the best guys and I can't agree more with the past comments.

Free Batz Brewery stickers ! WTF?


Batz


----------



## jeddog (4/12/06)

NICE WORK ROSS!!!! 
a beer from all of us :beer: :beer: :beer:


Craftbrew Rocks :super:


----------



## Doogiechap (8/12/06)

I have just had a very positive experience with the bloke. I email him asking about details of beer tap that I have bought from overseas (ultimately a competitor) and how it will interface with his beer line/ Co2 regs etc.
He quickly emails me first then follows up with a phonecall to further clarify (he had to go searching for the number off his database to get hold of me). What a man ! Thanks Ross, Regulator, line and fittings ordered.
Another satisfied customer !  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Ross (8/12/06)

I'd like to also add my thanks to this thread for the honesty shown by Mark Manchester (The Rook)

We acciddently sent him 2 temp controllers instead of the one ordered - Not only did he call us to let us know, but sent it back by return mail with a small xmas gift (which Josh is now wearing) as well :super: .

Thanks mate, you're a champion :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## berapnopod (13/12/06)

Just received an order from Craftbrewer. Would also like to vote for excellent service!
Thanks Ross and co!!!

Berp.


----------



## kc_ksom (14/12/06)

G'day Guys

I ordered some Kegging gear from Ross aswell, He was very informative and gave me a good indication of what I needed for tapping a keg set up. I oreded a Celi tap and fridge shank which looks really nice, some quick disconects MFL fittings, MFL john guest fittings and some beer line, which was all the very best quality. I basically got the whole set up for what my local HB shop sells for a brumby tap and shank...

After it arrived, I was unsure how the John Guest MFL fittings work, I rang him and I was given the strict instructions to fit them on the line, "umm Casey you just push the line into it, lol....." I was thinking all this technical process of getting the line in, when the obvious just diddn't jump out and bite me on the bum, lol... Sorry bought that Ross !!!!

Can I just recomend you all get a celi tap before there all gone... Bloody awesome... Will get some pics up of my bar when im nearly done...

Casey.


----------



## Duff (14/12/06)

Add me to the list. I had a US hop order from Craftbrewer turn up yesterday, but by accident one of the hops was incorrect. No biggie, I posted it back and this morning not only did my Warrior show up, but also a free pack of Centennial.

Cheers Ross and Josh :beer:


----------



## Ross (15/12/06)

Brewers, rather than start a new thread & it is in context...

At Easter time the regular mail deliveries slowed down to sometimes 7 working days - Therefore, due to the expected slow up of mail over Christmas I've removed the regular mail option from the site until January.
The extra cost for Express is minimal & ensures any order placed before 3pm (with confirmed payment) arrives with you the next day (subject to being in express post zoning).
If you have any issue with this, just select "freight enquiry" & post your comments in the box provided & we'll accomodate your wish for regular mail.

Cheers Ross


----------



## kirem (15/12/06)

Hi Ross,

Further to your express post zoning;

Express post is great if you are in a major city or location. In my experience most country locations, including mine in Mildura, express is no quicker than normal. I would prefer to pay extra for a courier service, they work very well to region areas.

Kirk


----------



## Ross (15/12/06)

kirem said:


> Hi Ross,
> 
> Further to your express post zoning;
> 
> ...



Kirk, I agree & we use couriers frequently. Just select "freight enquiry" & make your request - no problem  

cheers Ross


----------



## tangent (15/12/06)

I've been getting "overnight express" packages from QLD and Sydney in 48 hours instead of 24. Seems either Aust Post is a bit crap in Adelaide, or my local contractor is a bit slack


----------



## Ross (15/12/06)

tangent said:


> I've been getting "overnight express" packages from QLD and Sydney in 48 hours instead of 24. Seems either Aust Post is a bit crap in Adelaide, or my local contractor is a bit slack




Tangent, if Auspost fail to deliver in 24hrs within the "express zones" you are entitled to a full postage refund. I'll happily persue this for any customer recieving late goods.

cheers Ross


----------



## Stickler (20/12/06)

Just another testimonial, simply excellent products and service.

I wish every business was run like this. Thanks Ross and Josh!!.

cheers, Nick


----------



## craig maher (20/12/06)

Yep I agree - placed an order late last Wednesday night and it was on my door step before Friday lunch time.

Where do you get service like that these days?

Cheers Ross and Josh :beer:


----------



## Finite (22/12/06)

Wonderfull service,

Ross even kindly offered to divide my hops to get me started for my first AG because I dont have any scales yet. Champion.


----------



## bonj (12/1/07)

When the packing boxes for my order didn't arrive in time, Ross personally drove out to my house and delivered my order. He even brought me a bottle of his 200IBU Lucy Lupin Imp APA. Now that's service!

Thanks Ross!


----------



## benno1973 (12/1/07)

Another vote of confidence here.

I ordered a new Marga on Tusday afternoon and it arrived Thursday morning. I wish all businesses I dealt with were so good at backing up their sales with professional service!

And gotta love Fixa's post on modifying the marga!!!


----------



## Pumpy (12/1/07)

Bonj said:


> When the packing boxes for my order didn't arrive in time, Ross personally drove out to my house and delivered my order. He even brought me a bottle of his 200IBU Lucy Lupin Imp APA. Now that's service!
> 
> Thanks Ross!



Bonj ,

thats nothing he drove all the way to Camden in NSW to deliver mine .


pumpy


----------



## v8r (19/1/07)

just to echo previous comments, im also impressed with the speedy action at craftbrewer.. recieved my fridgemate in short order. as a result, my first ever brew is going down tomorrow 
thanks ross and the team!


----------



## yardy (24/1/07)

I know it's been said but i wanted to say just how helpful Ross has been, a long story shortened is that i work in isolated areas most of the time with no www access, twice now Ross has taken the time to help out with fine tuning a recipe over the phone and having the grain waiting on the doorstep for me to do a hasty brew on one of my rare days off at home.

Cheers Bloke :beer: :beer: :beer: 

yard


----------



## danbeer (24/1/07)

Heh... Last time I placed an order I was (jokingly) complaining to the guy who shared my office that it had been a good 18 hours since I'd placed my order, and my bits hadn't arrived....

...They were in my mailbox 4 hours later....


----------



## MHD (24/1/07)

Quick Q Ross:
I notice you website says that the Marga you sell will soon be available modified for a better crush... what is the mod (PM if you want) and when will it be avail?

From a person who is seriously in the market for a mill (two days from going to G&G and buying a philmil)


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/1/07)

MHD, the marga, being a 3 roller mill will seriously [email protected] all over the Philmill. And the mods are well documented on AHB and VERY easy to do.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## MHD (24/1/07)

Sweet.... glad I checked here first...

Just moved to Melb and rented a place specifically suited to HB... I have my own little workshop with no other purpose but brewing...

And it seems the Marga will now take pride of place there!


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/2/07)

Fantastic service.

My first order from Ross and crew placed on thursday morning and my temp controllers arrived on friday... shipped from queensland to pokolbin (50 w of newcastle) overnight.

I will deffinately be dealing with these guys again.

Thanks Heaps.

Pok


----------



## yardy (24/2/07)

Fantastic service indeed, my new weldless thermo for the Tun arrived next day, as usual.

:beer:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (25/2/07)

My first order from Ross took 2 days... but only because it was delivered so quickly I wasn't home and had to go to the post office to pick it up!!

Queensland to Melb next day. And thats with a couple of query e-mails answered very quickly as well.

Thanks Ross. You have definately won yourself an ongoing customer. 

Thirsty


----------



## Batz (25/2/07)

This all goes to show that Australia Post can and does deliver on time if the item is taken to the post office.
How may times has a retailer be it HB or not told you the item is in the post.

Yes,great service by Carftbrewer as always :beerbang: 


Batz


----------



## bindi (25/2/07)

I could not make the drinks at Ross's bar friday night  [don't ask :angry: , it was a sh$t fight] so I asked Screwtop to pickup a bag of Pilsner, the next day Tidalpete appears at the back door with a 25kg bag of Pilsner (Weyermann) from Ross.
*Now THAT'S service*. Thanks Screwtop,Tidalpete and Ross. and I have not even payed for it yet.


----------



## The King of Spain (25/2/07)

I probably would not be doing AGs without Ross's service. lots of advise followed by milled grain in a vacume sealed bag. Was easer to open than a can and I've never looked back.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (26/2/07)

It isn't too hard to get it right when everything works exactly as it should (although some people manage to stuff it up even then). In spite of this, I reckon Ross is to be commended on his service.

The test is how someone performs when things go awry. 

I recently bought a 2 micron stainless steel airstone from Ross. It arrived but was faulty. I bought the last one in stock. Not a problem for Ross. He telephoned me. We chatted for a while. He missed a hops addition to his brew (I wonder how that turns out). His system told me when new stock arrived, I ordered some more goodies and he sent me a replacement.

Problem solved. Except...

For some reason, I did not receive the airstone. I got everything else, but not the airstone. 

I emailed him with the problem. He telephoned me. Of course he was puzzled - I was puzzled. If I were him, I wouldn't have believed me. He believed me. He sent me another airstone (all by itself). He was gracious and friendly all throughout.

So, Ross passes the 'when things go awry' test. With flying colours.

I reckon Ross is to be recommended on his service. To anyone who will listen. I've already told both my friends...


----------

